# Jeans



## MyaLover (Dec 18, 2007)

deleted


----------



## TCimages (Dec 18, 2007)

I like them.  I think they could use a little more light or just brightened up some.  You certainly have the body for photos like this.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jermz_01 (Dec 18, 2007)

"NWS" added... ignore post ;-)


----------



## MyaLover (Dec 18, 2007)

deleted


----------



## kundalini (Dec 18, 2007)

IMO, the first has some lighting issues.  The forearm suffers from a change in skin tone just above the elbow and arrows down to the wrist, losing complextion detail.  It seems to be an edge rather than feathering.  The falloff is too abrupt leaving texture and detail amiss from the bottom 2/3's of the jeans.  Also, again IMO, I think if you were slightly more off center towards the right as well as maybe ~ a 1/4 turn to the right to give more of the third dimension.

I prefer the original #2.  Much more even lighting on your torso.

Unlikely I would have come close to your shots in practice, but that's what my eyes tell me.  These are very good shots.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 18, 2007)

wow.  I love both.  I was just about to ask where you found a model with such a great body, but then I realized who was posting and figured it was you.
Stunning.
I like the first one a lot.  Shows just enough to keep you interested, but not enough to sacrifice the class of the photo.  Also, the curve of your back/butt area really makes the photo pleasing to look at.

There are probably things you could improve, but I dono what they could be...

If I saw the first one in a store, I'd probably pick it up.

Great job.  Keep shooting.  I love your little experiments.


----------



## Goldeeno (Dec 18, 2007)

I love you.... the photos arnt bad 
Personally i find the first one best, i think the body is far more relaxed and natural, and with the lighting effect, makes a better impact. Number 2 is good, but it kinda looks as though you have half an arm. (if ive put my foot in it and you have lost an arm, im sorry)


----------



## MyaLover (Dec 18, 2007)

Goldeeno said:


> I love you.... the photos arnt bad
> Personally i find the first one best, i think the body is far more relaxed and natural, and with the lighting effect, makes a better impact. Number 2 is good, but it kinda looks as though you have half an arm. (if ive put my foot in it and you have lost an arm, im sorry)




You insensitive jerk, i _AM_ missing an arm!!  Bad skiing accident 

(im just kidding, i have both arms, its the leg Im missing, ok kidding again.  Ok Im done :lmao


----------



## MyaLover (Dec 18, 2007)

deleted


----------



## kundalini (Dec 18, 2007)

mucho mejor!!

**read: much better**


----------



## MyaLover (Dec 18, 2007)

I agree, Thanks for the idea!  Sometimes you need someone elses eye!


----------



## MyaLover (Dec 18, 2007)

Goldeeno said:


> I love you....



Awwww I feel the love


----------



## MyaLover (Dec 18, 2007)

Sideburns said:


> wow.  I love both.  I was just about to ask where you found a model with such a great body, but then I realized who was posting and figured it was you.



Like I said unfortunatly no one will pose for me!  Gotta make do with what I have access to!


----------



## TCimages (Dec 18, 2007)

Mya- I love the changes.  Very nice.  You have to be one of the best at taking self portraits.  Amazing stuff IMO.  The hair is gorgeous


----------



## Goldeeno (Dec 18, 2007)

I nominate myself for some posing... im not paying for the lens when it breaks


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 18, 2007)

MyaLover said:


> Like I said unfortunatly no one will pose for me!  Gotta make do with what I have access to!



ahaha.  I wish I had half of what you do on hand at all times.  Sure, I have my girlfriend...but she isn't here most of the time.

Lucky..


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 18, 2007)

the second could be a ck ad! nice job!!!


----------



## MyaLover (Dec 18, 2007)

Lorielle99 said:


> the second could be a ck ad! nice job!!!



Just jokin around... hahahaha


----------



## openedmind (Dec 18, 2007)

I like the ck twist.  All those years of swimming and water polo have certainly paid off.  Great pics!


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 18, 2007)

MyaLover said:


> Just jokin around... hahahaha


 

hahaha. if i saw that in a mag, i wouldnt have even known the difference.


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 19, 2007)

Lorielle99 said:


> hahaha. if i saw that in a mag, i wouldnt have even known the difference.



I totally agree.  What a perfect edit...and it looks like some dude took 30 minutes to take the damn picture, and then CK put their logo on it.  Wow.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 19, 2007)

MyaLover said:


> I agree, Thanks for the idea! Sometimes you need someone elses eye!


 
So you've lost an arm and a leg, but you'd like to compensate by taking someone else's eye? 

More seriously, these are a good set of shots and the suggested edits have worked out well. The only thing you need to look at now are Kundalini's comments on the forearm editing.

I'd also say that you have a very well proportioned model there


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 19, 2007)

As much as I love semi-nude females, these are mysterious, romantic and underlit.

This area is #1 is odd and is caused by pose or light but in either case is not pleasing.


----------



## Robstar1619 (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow..i thought some pics of jeans but surtently not so much naked skin!!!
Pic 1 doesn't even show the jean...pic 2 however is ok.


----------



## Goldeeno (Dec 19, 2007)

Robstar1619 said:


> Wow..i thought some pics of jeans but surtently not so much naked skin!!!
> Pic 1 doesn't even show the jean...pic 2 however is ok.


 
And your complaining , i think you should send a email to Calvin Klien... including that photo, you never know what might happen. (watermarked of course)


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 19, 2007)

The_Traveler said:


> As much as I love semi-nude females, these are mysterious, romantic and underlit.
> 
> This area is #1 is odd and is caused by pose or light but in either case is not pleasing.



I dono man...I thought that added to the photo.  I like the shape of a woman's ribs though...so maybe I'm biased.  It shows her shape well.  I guess, it could be toned down a bit by turning a bit to one side, or lighting it from a different angle...but personally I don't think it takes away from the shot at all.


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 19, 2007)

i agree with sideburns regarding the ribs. i dont think it takes away from the shot at all.


----------



## cameramike (Dec 19, 2007)

i agree with sideburns it adds to the figure. great shots by the way


----------



## sirsteezo (Dec 19, 2007)

damn that's sexy.


----------



## KristinaS (Dec 19, 2007)

Lorielle99 said:


> hahaha. if i saw that in a mag, i wouldnt have even known the difference.



If I saw that in a magazine I would have laughed because Calvin Klein was spelled wrong. Hahaha. 
Anyway, beautiful pictures!! I love the second one!


----------



## kundalini (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm thinking purposely done.  Copyrights, lawsuits, etc even for a laugh.


----------



## KristinaS (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah, you're probably right. I didn't think of that. If it was for laughs it worked  Love it!


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 19, 2007)

KristinaS said:


> Yeah, you're probably right. I didn't think of that. If it was for laughs it worked  Love it!



Probably just an honest mistake.

Either way...it wouldn't be out of place in Maxim or FHM.


----------



## roentarre (Dec 20, 2007)

So silky smooth.  Artistic!


----------



## MyaLover (Dec 20, 2007)

kundalini said:


> I'm thinking purposely done.  Copyrights, lawsuits, etc even for a laugh.



Just for a laugh, I dont take it that seriously  hahahaha


----------



## MyaLover (Dec 24, 2007)

bump!


----------



## petey (Dec 24, 2007)

I dig the ribs. 

I want to put my face up to them and take a DEEP breath if you know what I mean.

*whew*


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 24, 2007)

petey said:


> I dig the ribs.
> 
> I want to put my face up to them and take a DEEP breath if you know what I mean.
> 
> *whew*


 
TMI :er:


----------



## lockwood81 (Feb 22, 2008)

MyaLover said:


>


 
Wow that is a beautiful image. I really like this edit.  Nice capture.


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 22, 2008)

dayummmmm, haha

awesome pictures!


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 22, 2008)

JimmyO said:


> dayummmmm, haha
> 
> awesome pictures!



HAHAHAHA  Thank you... I havent seen this pic in a minute...  Nice to see it dug up again :mrgreen:


----------



## Shibby! (Feb 23, 2008)

MyaLover,

Hopefully you don't mind my edit. Just played around a bit because I really like this shot and it really shows your improvement.

All I did was play around with the burn/dodge and smooth tool. Make the jeans a little more contrasty to show off your smooth skin. 

Great pics!

Ok, the full size image makes the jeans look like a worn out pair of rock washed black jeans.   Doesn't look like I edited much. haha.


----------

